# lights on bobcat



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I have a bobcat s300 and we drive it from location to location. One thing that we have never thought about but this year might be an idea just cause I have it to work on for a bit and a few projects to do on it. I was wonder does any one have turning lights on the bobcat or tractor. Something aftermarket I am presuming. Not sure if they have that factory.


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

turn signals... NH has them when u get the light kit, headand rear lights flashers and turns im sure bobcat has this factory


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

We very seldom use the turn signals when in a tractor, I would just put a good rotater on the roof.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Bobcat makes a turn signal kit. The wiring is already there. Just pop in the the switch, and the lights.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I have a good rotater however I just picked up one contract that I really want to use the bobcat however its on a busier street. There wont be too many people out when I plow but it is 4 lanes so a signal would be nice. 

I will look into the bobcat however I presume its expensive.


----------

